# Lavadora Gafa Glad-6505-inox acquarius - no arranca



## jr2003 (Ene 29, 2013)

Lavadora o lavarropas, como la conocemos por aqui, al conectar el tomacorrientes
el display comienza a titilar ( parpadear ) y no da opción a ponerla en funcionamiento, sospecho de la caja de engranajes que mueve al tacho donde va depositada la ropa, tal vez ya han tenido mas experiencias con este tipo de artefactos ....gracias.
Saludos 
Raul


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 29, 2013)

verifica el presostato, el aparato que mide el nivel del agua....


----------



## morta (Ene 30, 2013)

te indica algún código en el display?


----------



## jr2003 (Ene 30, 2013)

Al conectarlo a la red solo muestra el numero 26 titilando.
Gracias por responder.
Saludos
Raul


----------



## morta (Ene 31, 2013)

según vi a algunos les paso lo mismo y la solución es cambiar la placa cuando aparece ese error.

Aparentemente también se soluciona cambiando unos capacitores que se inflan y pierden sus propiedades.


----------



## jr2003 (Ene 31, 2013)

Gracias amigo, ahora debo ver como desarmar esa parte, como levantar el panel, 
el cambio de capacitores lo haré solo en mi taller de T.V.s, luego comento el resultado.
Si alguien puede comentarme como desarmar...agradecido...
Saludos
Raul


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 31, 2013)

> Si alguien puede comentarme como desarmar...agradecido...


a ingeniarse amigo,


----------



## jr2003 (Ene 31, 2013)

Sii ...a ingeniarse pero sin romper , ya lo logré, pero tiene una traba que mantiene al panel 
en el lugar, los capacitores no los veo inflados, de todas formas los reemplazaré porque pueden 
estar "secos" ó sea sin capacidad ó capacidad reducida, cosa que pasa muy a menudo con 
éstos elementos, luego comento y describo con mas detalle el desarme ... saludos
Raul


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 1, 2013)

http://linea-blanca.yoreparo.com/lavadoras_secadoras/lavarropa-gafa-6505-inox-titila-el-panel-t316100.html

http://reparatumismo.mforos.com/1103279/9665401-lavadora-gafa-modemsa-6505-panel-titila/

Éste último tiene unas capturas de cómo lo reparó.

Saludos...


----------



## jr2003 (Feb 1, 2013)

He probado de reemplazar el capacitor mencionado, pero sigue igüal,
ahora voy por la caja de engranajes, la turbina de lavado gira bien, pero 
el tambor de centrifugado gira hacia la derecha y a la izquieda se traba,
en otro similar mas nuevo, el tambor gira hacia los dos lados, por lo que 
sospecho que esa caja que está mal, si la consigo luego comentaré el 
resultado.... saludos
Raul


----------

